# Another wife gift...!



## robutacion (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

With some extra time in the house/workshop, I never stop doing stuff, sometimes are my failures that takes me into directions nor expected and in this case, that was exactly what happened when I decided to make a large cast (2 litres +) for a jewellery box I had in my head for some time, using some of the Crows Ash pods.

That cast and another 2 I done that day, din't come out right, cracks from the resin setting have spoiled them all so, I decided to slice them all up is 15mm slices and think what to do next, I already had a few ideas that I wanted to try.

Not all slices had cracks, most were on the top of the cast but, I liked the effect so, I remembered of 3 other casts I make with the same pods, one of which I made a bottle alike jewellery box (shown here) and the other 2 were set aside for one day.

Well, that day has come as I decided to slice those 2 blanks also, they were perfect, no cracks or anything but, these particular pods seem to provide better results for me, in a sliced form, I'm yet to succeed with a full cast of the whole/complete pod that satisfy me.

After I got them all sliced, I soaked the pod material showing with some thing CA and that was done on my "special" bandsaw blade frames also shown already here.

I had one side done and was ready for the CA to dry to do the other side when my wife Merissa come pass with a cup of coffee (yes, she looks after me right...!:smile-big, she looked at the slices and all of certain, she grabs one and say, "honey, I like this one, can you make me a pendant out of it...???

Well, is anything that I wouldn't do for this women...??? off-course not, her request was fair and simple, I have made lots of pendants for her, that she didn't know anything about until I gave it to her finished so, having her to select it and ask me to do another pendant, was no more that a good excuse to do some turning on the lathe and one less slice to worry about...!:wink:

I got is done that day, and this is the result...!

What do you're reckon...???, pretty...???


     

Cheers
George


----------



## johncrane (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice George! it pays to stay in the good books!  also mate have you tried pinecones they look good done the same way.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a great looking pendant, George, that Gal of yours sure knows how to pick a pretty piece.

Great job and thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## Gofer (Oct 31, 2013)

Great looking pendant George 

Happy wife = happy life .... and I think you might just get extra credit for this one.  I don't dare show this to Katie or it will be "Daddy make one for me".   Keep showing what you come up with with things don't go as planned.

Bruce


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 31, 2013)

That looks great.  Ever turn off center pendants with the big hole?   This would look great as one of those too.


----------



## robutacion (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys...!

I actually forgot to add the pics of the slices, when they were being soaked (pod material) with CA.

Not great pics but a quick group image of those slices, before I put them away...!

 

I haven't done much work with pine cones but I know, they can look pretty effective, sometimes...!

I have turned and shown here, some of those off-centre turned pendants, not so much with a big hole but, I will keep that in mind, I have lots of pendant or suitable blanks to turn/make many pendants if I want however, I only do them when someone or something pushes the special button that says, "pendant mood", many other buttons exist and live next to each other, sort of speech:wink::biggrin:...!

Cheers
George


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Nov 1, 2013)

That looks really awesome.  you maybe gave me an idea for my wife's Christmas present


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 1, 2013)

George,
That is a real "star" item!!  It will be a hit.
gordon


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful and sweet! Like the flower shape and the attractive colors. No wonder she likes you to make it into a pendant.


----------



## jimjam66 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, very pretty, mate.  Good thinking and great workmanship.


----------



## mark james (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful George!  I've been going through threads for inspiration!  Carpel tunnel kicking up bad, so maybe a few days off (nah...it's only pain).


----------



## robutacion (Feb 3, 2014)

mark james said:


> Beautiful George!  I've been going through threads for inspiration!  Carpel tunnel kicking up bad, so maybe a few days off (nah...it's only pain).



Carpel tunnel problems can be easily corrected by a common procedure the works wonders..

The wife and I had both hands done end of 2012 and beginning of 2013 about 2 weeks on a sling bearable pain, if you are mad, maybe no sling and less than a week resting that hand, you get what I did, raptured all the stitchers on the 3th day after surgery (was my right/strong hand) so, lots of pain, back to surgery, more pain and then 2 weeks of resting that hand. When I had my left hand done 4 weeks later, I followed doctors advice and I was of within the 2 weeks.  The wife had no problems as I didn't allow her to be silly, lucky me...!:wink::biggrin:

Have it done mate, it will get only worse...!

Cheers
George


----------

